# Xin tư vấn sữa dê cho bé?



## Linh Đoàn (15/1/21)

Bé nhà mình bị dị ứng Lactose có trong sữa bò. Cứ uống xong là 2 má con đỏ ứng, các nốt mẩn xung quanh người. Em đang tính đổi sang sữa dê cho con, mẹ nào tư vấn giúp em sữa dê nào thì hợp lý ạ?


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (16/1/21)

Dùng sữa dê cũng ổn đó mom, mình thấy có Bubs cũng ok


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (16/1/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Dùng sữa dê cũng ổn đó mom, mình thấy có Bubs cũng ok


Bubs xuất xứ từ đâu vậy mom? nếu đổi sữa có bị táo bón không?


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (16/1/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Bubs xuất xứ từ đâu vậy mom? nếu đổi sữa có bị táo bón không?


Từ New Zeland nha mom, là sữa dê nên việc bé có táo bón là không có đâu, vì sữa dê rất mát, ổn cho hệ tiêu hóa bé


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (16/1/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Từ New Zeland nha mom, là sữa dê nên việc bé có táo bón là không có đâu, vì sữa dê rất mát, ổn cho hệ tiêu hóa bé


Vâng, thế thì mình xem xét đổi sữa cho con xem sao


----------



## trần thanh kiều (16/1/21)

Sữa dê cũng ổn đó mom, nhưng đừng mú sữa dê của Hàn, em cho bé uống mà ko ăn thua.


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (16/1/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Sữa dê cũng ổn đó mom, nhưng đừng mú sữa dê của Hàn, em cho bé uống mà ko ăn thua.


Sữa dê Bubs ổn nè, mình cho con uống tăng hẳn 3 cân


----------



## trần thanh kiều (16/1/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Sữa dê Bubs ổn nè, mình cho con uống tăng hẳn 3 cân


Mua ở đâu vậy mom? làm sao để xem thông tin sữa?


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (16/1/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Mua ở đâu vậy mom? làm sao để xem thông tin sữa?


Đây nè mom, em cũng cho bé nhà em uống sữa này
https://bubsvietnam.com/gioi-thieu


----------



## trần thanh kiều (16/1/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Đây nè mom, em cũng cho bé nhà em uống sữa này
> https://bubsvietnam.com/gioi-thieu


Vâng, cảm ơn mom, để mình ngâm cứu thêm


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (16/1/21)

Thế thì mom đổi sữa nào mát cho bé đấy ạ, mình thấy Bubs khá ổn, giá cả lại hợp lý nữa


----------



## Như Ngọc (16/1/21)

Thấy mn hay đổi sữa dê cho bé, mình cũng đang phân vân ko biết loại nào tốt cả?


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (16/1/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Thấy mn hay đổi sữa dê cho bé, mình cũng đang phân vân ko biết loại nào tốt cả?


Bubs Organic nha mom, sữa này mát, hỗ trợ tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa


----------



## Như Ngọc (16/1/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Bubs Organic nha mom, sữa này mát, hỗ trợ tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa


Có giúp tăng cân không mom? Bé nhà mình thấy ốm yếu quá


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (16/1/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Có giúp tăng cân không mom? Bé nhà mình thấy ốm yếu quá


Có mom ạ, hỗ trợ hấp thụ tốt các chất dinh dưỡng, tăng cân đều


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (16/1/21)

Có nhiều loại sữa mát bạn có thể chọn thêm cho con xem sao, mình đang cho con uống sữa Bubs dê, cũng khá ok, trộm vía giảm hẳn táo bón


----------



## Hà Thông (16/1/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Có nhiều loại sữa mát bạn có thể chọn thêm cho con xem sao, mình đang cho con uống sữa Bubs dê, cũng khá ok, trộm vía giảm hẳn táo bón


Cũng có nghe nói loại này, nhưng mom mua ở đâu vậy?


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (16/1/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Cũng có nghe nói loại này, nhưng mom mua ở đâu vậy?


Mình mua trên trang chính hãng của sữa nha, mom có thể lên google tìm thử.


----------



## Hà Thông (16/1/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Mình mua trên trang chính hãng của sữa nha, mom có thể lên google tìm thử.


Vâng, mình cảm ơn nha.


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (16/1/21)

Dị ứng lactose thì đổi sữa dê hợp lí đó mom


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (16/1/21)

Mình cho con uống hẳn sữa dê luôn, cũng sợ bị dị ứng như mom nói đó


----------



## thao lê (16/1/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Mình cho con uống hẳn sữa dê luôn, cũng sợ bị dị ứng như mom nói đó


Mom cho con dùng sữa dê hãng nào vậy mom?


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (16/1/21)

thao lê nói:


> Mom cho con dùng sữa dê hãng nào vậy mom?


MÌnh mua của Bubs nha, dòng sữa này hoàn toàn nhập khẩu luôn, lại được đảm bảo chất lượng nên rất yên tâm


----------



## thao lê (16/1/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> MÌnh mua của Bubs nha, dòng sữa này hoàn toàn nhập khẩu luôn, lại được đảm bảo chất lượng nên rất yên tâm


Vâng, em cũng nghe hãng này, chắc đổi sữa cho con em uống luôn.


----------



## nga Lê Thị (16/1/21)

Sữa dê thì có tăng cân ổn không các mom?


----------



## Ngọc Lê (16/1/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Sữa dê thì có tăng cân ổn không các mom?


Có nha mom, mình dùng Bubs thì sữa này tăng cân đều, với lại không bị táo bón, tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa


----------



## nga Lê Thị (18/1/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Có nha mom, mình dùng Bubs thì sữa này tăng cân đều, với lại không bị táo bón, tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa


Mua ở đâu vậy, cho em xin cái link mua với


----------



## Ngọc Lê (18/1/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Mua ở đâu vậy, cho em xin cái link mua với


Mom cứ lên trang sữa chính hãng là có đó. Đây nha Sữa công thức Bubs - Phân phối và nhập khẩu chính thức tại Việt Nam


----------



## nga Lê Thị (18/1/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Mom cứ lên trang sữa chính hãng là có đó. Đây nha Sữa công thức Bubs - Phân phối và nhập khẩu chính thức tại Việt Nam


ok, mình cảm ơn mom nhiều nha


----------



## văn khánh trang (18/1/21)

Bé nhà mình thì dị ứng hẳn vs sữa bò luôn mn ạ. cũng đang tìm hãng sữa dê uy tín, nhưng nghe nói sữa dê mát, còn không biết có tăng cân không ạ?


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (18/1/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Bé nhà mình thì dị ứng hẳn vs sữa bò luôn mn ạ. cũng đang tìm hãng sữa dê uy tín, nhưng nghe nói sữa dê mát, còn không biết có tăng cân không ạ?


Mom chọn Bubs nè, sữa này tăng cân đều, mát còn giúp hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa tốt nữa


----------



## văn khánh trang (18/1/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Mom chọn Bubs nè, sữa này tăng cân đều, mát còn giúp hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa tốt nữa


Tên lần đầu nghe đấy ạ, sữa này sản xuất ở đâu ạ?


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (18/1/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Tên lần đầu nghe đấy ạ, sữa này sản xuất ở đâu ạ?


Ở New Zeland nha, mom có thể tim hiểu thông tin sữa ở đây Sữa công thức Bubs - Phân phối và nhập khẩu chính thức tại Việt Nam


----------



## văn khánh trang (18/1/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Ở New Zeland nha, mom có thể tim hiểu thông tin sữa ở đây Sữa công thức Bubs - Phân phối và nhập khẩu chính thức tại Việt Nam


Vâng, em cảm ơn mom, để em tìm hiểu thử


----------



## trần phương thanh (18/1/21)

Chọn Bubs dê ổn đó mom, trộm vía cháu nhà em uống hợp lắm nha


----------



## Diễm Lệ (18/1/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Chọn Bubs dê ổn đó mom, trộm vía cháu nhà em uống hợp lắm nha


Nghe Bubs này cũng có cả sữa dê và bò?


----------



## trần phương thanh (18/1/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Nghe Bubs này cũng có cả sữa dê và bò?


Đúng vậy, nhưng nếu không hợp với sữa bò thì cứ nên dùng sữa dê cho chắc mom ạ


----------



## Diễm Lệ (18/1/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Đúng vậy, nhưng nếu không hợp với sữa bò thì cứ nên dùng sữa dê cho chắc mom ạ


Mình thì sợ không đủ dinh dưỡng thôi


----------



## trần phương thanh (18/1/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Mình thì sợ không đủ dinh dưỡng thôi


Không có đâu, sữa dê tốt , dễ hấp thụ cho mấy bé nhạy cảm vs sữa bò, sữa dê có nguồn dinh dưỡng ngang sữa mẹ luôn đó mom.


----------



## Phương Thùy (18/1/21)

Sữa dê sẽ không dị ứng hả mom?


----------



## Gia Nghi (18/1/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Sữa dê sẽ không dị ứng hả mom?


vâng, có nhiều bé không hợp sữa bò thì chọn sữa dê thay thế, dễ hấp thụ hơn mom ạ.


----------



## Phương Thùy (18/1/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> vâng, có nhiều bé không hợp sữa bò thì chọn sữa dê thay thế, dễ hấp thụ hơn mom ạ.


Cháu nhà em cũng đang biếng ăn thì đổi được không?


----------



## Gia Nghi (18/1/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Cháu nhà em cũng đang biếng ăn thì đổi được không?


Được nha mom, sữa này giúp bé ăn ngon, tăng cân đều, còn tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa nữa


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (18/1/21)

Theo mình thấy thì có nhiều loại sữa dê lắm, mom tìm xem loại nào được các mẹ Việt tin dùng thổi đổi


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (18/1/21)

Em được bà chị giới thiệu cho dòng sữa dê Bubs, loại này ok không các mom?


----------



## Hà Thông (18/1/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Em được bà chị giới thiệu cho dòng sữa dê Bubs, loại này ok không các mom?


Được mom, em cũng dùng loại này cho bé từ lúc bé mới sinh à, trộm vía bé tăng cân ổn, tiêu hóa cũng tốt


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (18/1/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Được mom, em cũng dùng loại này cho bé từ lúc bé mới sinh à, trộm vía bé tăng cân ổn, tiêu hóa cũng tốt


Sữa này mua ở đâu vậy mom?


----------



## Hà Thông (18/1/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Sữa này mua ở đâu vậy mom?


Mình mua tại trang web chính hãng này đây https://bubsvietnam.com/


----------



## Trang Lê (18/1/21)

Tội cháu, thế mom chọn đucợ sữa chưa, mình thấy thị trường khá nhiều, sữa Dê thì dinh dưỡng ổn đó.


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (18/1/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Tội cháu, thế mom chọn đucợ sữa chưa, mình thấy thị trường khá nhiều, sữa Dê thì dinh dưỡng ổn đó.


Mom thấy Bubs dê organic ok không? mình muốn đổi loại này cho con


----------



## Trang Lê (18/1/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Mom thấy Bubs dê organic ok không? mình muốn đổi loại này cho con


Sữa dê Bubs à, nhập khẩu hoàn toàn nè, được đó, dùng loại này tăng cân tốt mà không sợ táo bón.


----------

